# Fishing Ogden Bay



## Slipknot

I have been Duck hunting Ogden Bay for about Ten years now. Lately I have noticed A lot of people fishing ot there so I gave it A try and only caught mud cats. Can anyone tell me what else is in there besides Carp? Any advice would be appreciated. Thanks![attachment=0:8afc0]WIFP_CON_0906pL[1].jpg[/attachment:8afc0]


----------



## Riverrat77

Tiger Muskies... :lol: No kidding.


----------



## HGD

Here we go! 20 years ago the DWR planted Channel cat in the weber river. The weber feeds into Ogden bay and I have caught a few cat's down there on night crawlers fishing for carp. I trap and use them for bait (carp) there are some huge carp in there. I ai'nt caught a cat over 5 pounds. I heard from a guy that they catch some big ones. I myself have never seen a big cat out of there. I would guess there are a few trout that might get in there when it's spring. But they would'nt last long on that warm water long. If you try it try some shrimp and worms in a combo. Thats what I was told they hit on. Good luck


----------



## Slipknot

Thank you I have been waiting a long time for a serious answer. All I ever catch are carp and mudcats. No tiger muskies yet but i'll keep tryin


----------



## OKEE

Years ago when I was kid ( over 20 years ago ) one spring we found a little pond that we would catch blue gill we used to catch grass hoppers to use for bait. I have seen trout caught also (again years ago). No doubt trout make it down , but hard for them to survive the warm tepts of summer like HGD said. Tiger muskies :| I guess that could be possible :roll:


----------



## Slipknot

Okay before this post gets lit up with Wise [email protected]@ comments I am aware that there are no TM in the Ogden bay. Thank you for your input Okee. I would have used an emoticon or what ever but I am computer iliterate. I hope this does not come off as attitude cause thats not what I had intended.


----------



## Swaner

Actually on the old DWR forum I remember a guy posted a picture of one he saw out duck hunting at Ogden Bay. I wish I could find a link to the pic, it was pretty cool.


----------



## OKEE

flyfisher_1984 said:


> Actually on the old DWR forum I remember a guy posted a picture of one he saw out duck hunting at Ogden Bay. I wish I could find a link to the pic, it was pretty cool.


I remember that. I think it is possible.  I grew up by ogden bay. Spent alot of time as kids there. I'm sure the carp are not as big as they were when I was a kid :wink: I remember hooking some big ones that would zing line off your real and snap it easy.We used corn as bait , Don't think that's legal now ,might not of been back then either ,hey we were kids. we would keep a eye on the spill gates and the day they would close them the carp would be thick .Then we would grab a pitch fork or home made spears and chase them. AHHHH the good old days.


----------



## Riverrat77

Thats what I was referring to... the old post that showed a TM that was quite happy down in Ogden Bay. It wouldn't surprise me with all the carp, ducks and whatever else on that water if Tiger Muskies did ok down there....warm water might be the only thing not in their favor... Sorry, wasn't trying to be a smart A when I posted that about the TM's before.


----------



## Slipknot

Whoops I guess Just because I am a little bit of a wise [email protected]@ I assume everyone else is too. I hope that I don't have to much egg on my face. I was on the old DWR site alot but never came across that photo.


----------



## Swaner

Well I wouldn't have believed it either if I hadn't seen that picture. If anybody can find a link to that picture or knows who posted it originally I'd like to see it again. If I remember right it looked like it was pretty big.


----------

